# Wirrly and Kumi seek home together



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Seeking a Home Together
Wirrly and Kumi are seeking a new home together due to a change in their owner's circumstances. They are used to living with other cats happily. Wirrly is a very sweet natured Ragdoll. He is friendly, loves a cuddle and enjoys being groomed. He has supervised outside access.

Kumi is a a friendly cat, who likes to sit on a lap, but wriggles when picked up. She is less keen on being brushed, but will tolerate short grooming sessions. She does have a coat which matts and so she needs regular, daily grooming. She is currently shaved, due to matting while she was in the boarding cattery. Kumi never ventures outside.

Wirrly and Kumi have never lived with children, but whenever children visit the home they enjoy their company. Both cats are generally healthy, but they are prone to sensitive tummies and cannot tolerate any dried diet.

We are seeking a home where Kumi and Wirrly will receive the care and attention they are accustomed to. They will be suited to a family home, with children 10 years+ and may settle well with other cats. they do not currently live with dogs, but have in the past. For more information about Wirrly and Kumi, please click on link to find out more about them
Ragdolls Seeking New Families
if you are interested in these please fill in our on-line application form here
UKRCC Adoption Form


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Wirrlys owner has re homed him to a friend so its just Kumi that needs a new home


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I thought they were going together? I hope Kumi gets a good home really soon.

Best wishes

Izzie


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Stunning cats.. Shame they can't be homed together. Poor little things


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Yes it is a shame, its hard enough they have to be uprooted really but to be separated from each other too is really sad. 

Lovely cats!

Izzie


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yes we thought they were to be re homed together but the owner has re homed Wirrly to a friend who didn't want Kumi and then told us after she had done it so there wasn't anything we could do about it. But I can a sure you that if the owner doesn't home Kumi as well with out letting us know we will find the very best home for her.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Kumi is a beautiful girl i really hope she gets the home she deserves such a shame she has been parted from her mate


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Possible home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Kumi went to her new home yesterday


----------

